# Flu Jab



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am diabetic and was called to my doctors surgery every autumn for my flu jab. Is this necessary or even available in Spain?.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> Hi everyone, I am diabetic and was called to my doctors surgery every autumn for my flu jab. Is this necessary or even available in Spain?.


We've just been summoned by the Junta as we are registered "Pensionistas" with them. We don't take the option because we believe it unnecessary.
So the answer to your question is "Yes" they are available but I don't think they are necessary , up to your own beliefs I suppose.:eyebrows:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

I got one this year but that's because over the course of a week I see approximately 400 different students and, well, that's a lot of germs!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents, who live in Nerja, have just had their's done


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Hi everyone, I am diabetic and was called to my doctors surgery every autumn for my flu jab. Is this necessary or even available in Spain?.


I had a look at flu deaths when I was testing fluline in the UK and am still involved in related systems.

The death rate from flu has been less in Spain in recent times than in the UK. The UK has some of the highest european figures.

However how deaths are recorded and the size of the population distorts published figures. 

My family in Madrid get far more flu than I have noted elsewhere. This is often stated as relating to the drastic changes in temperature and humidity experienced there.

In Ringwood where my parents spent their old age they open the surgery for two days just for flu jabs. Tea, biscuits, free transport and all available doctors make it a fun community event. And the doctors make it clear that it is a duty to have the jab. And my parents didn't get flu 

In Spain will you be offered cafe con leche y chorros????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> In Spain will you be offered cafe con leche y chorros????


I can safely say - NO!

Diabetics are included in the "danger" group in the comunidad de Madrid, so you should be able to get a jab with out any problems truebrit.

I too see a lot a people in my work, but I've only had 'flu once in 25 years and that was 20 years ago so I never get the jab. Also I don't think the threat of having 'flu in my personal health cuadrant and living conditions is worth getting "stuff" pumped into my blood. OH however has had 'flu several times since teaching, but doesn't get the jab either.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are diabetic then yes, get your flu jab. My OH gets his free every year at the local Consultorio. It's not worth the risk, as if you do get the virus it can take you three times as long to get over it as a non-diabetic.

Did you know you are more likely to catch flu in cold dry places?

Cold weather really does spread flu - health - 19 October 2007 - New Scientist


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with what has been said, I am also a diabetic and would not dream of going without it, the risks posed by it are minimal but to people in our group the risks are considerable. I am lucky I have the best doctor that I have ever had in my life and if she says have something I do.

G


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Since I started teaching English I have caught one cold and a dose of flu. Now, I realise I am a male and therefore those around me were inclined to think that it was in fact man flu. But the kind folk who gave it to me were all Spanish, mostly female and all agreed that they had had flu so I think it was the flu. I haven't had flu for over 30 years. Now I have purchased a T-shirt which has the words 'Man flu is a FACT, and that's the end of it' emblazoned proudly on the front. Therefore, it is written and it is true.


----------



## Cary (Nov 1, 2011)

I have never had the flu jab however my father who is diabetic, does insist on it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Hi everyone, I am diabetic and was called to my doctors surgery every autumn for my flu jab. Is this necessary or even available in Spain?.


SOOOooooooo?
Did you get it?
And, if you did
What did you have to do?

Please share what you found out


----------

